# Is the Nikon D800/E really the death of medium format, in an ideal world?



## Markw (Jun 27, 2012)

I've been researching a bit lately (being a D800 owner), and I'm seeing lots of comparisons between the D800/E and various MF cameras.  One that particularly struck me as kind of hilarious was this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UBTE4xpvpk

The Hasselblad H4D-40 shooters, at the end, were trying to justify their $19000 camera by saying "skin tones" multiple times, and saying that they need the camera simply because no one else on a particular set could afford to own it as well.  So, this made them "king of the hill," per se.  

Honestly, that doesn't seem like a HUGE reason to justify the extra tens of thousands of dollars between the camera, lenses, etc.  In a fight between the novelty of the Hasselblad and the, well, EVERYTHING else that the Nikon offers, especially versatility, lens selection, and ISO capability, I would say the Nikon should win.  

Now, I know we live in a very materialistic world.  But, should it not be for those types of justifications, why would anyone _still_ choose a MF camera?  

So, consider the following:

Both run at the same (relatively low) price.
Prime lenses, with the exact same performance, for every 10mm between 10 and 500 were offered for both systems at the same price per equivalent lens
All other features, limitations, and advantages remained as they are now
Why would anyone choose a MF over D800/E?

Mark


----------



## DScience (Jun 27, 2012)

The D800 is not a replacement for MF, sorry to burst your bubble. First, you may want to read this to see why someone would want a MF:

Why I Moved To Medium Format :: Phase One IQ140 Review &bull; Photography By Zack Arias

One thing people don't realize is how much DOF control matters, and MF is pretty unbeatable in this arena. Also, image quality is still better. Look into the Phase system, they are ultra fresh.


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 28, 2012)

Err ... why SHOULD it be the death of the medium format ? Why would that even be desireable in the first place ?

And how to kill the medium format, anyway ? Not like its very alife. It has its niche. A niche where the D800 is in no way prepared to meddle in the first place.

Also, medium format has reached 80 Megapixel. Full Frame is only 36 Megapixel. So, obviously, medium format is still a step up. As it always has been.

Also, medium format is for professionals, anyway. And I talk real professionals. Unless we talk chemical film, then yes, there are affordable cameras for it.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 28, 2012)

Solarflare said:
			
		

> Err ... why SHOULD it be the death of the medium format ? Why would that even be desireable in the first place ?
> 
> And how to kill the medium format, anyway ? Not like its very alife. It has its niche. A niche where the D800 is in no way prepared to meddle in the first place.
> 
> ...



The Blad has 200mp


----------



## renkockwell (Jun 28, 2012)

1. The d800 is just as a replacement for MF as d7000 was for full frame, u get full frame MP but DOF is not the same, neither is the iso diffrence but in the case of medium format d800 actually does quite well. Also the camera is being compared to MF bodies that are going obsolete or are of the past few years, the new Mf bodies will be a gagillian megapizzzziles.
2. You can tell in the video, that even chris realizes these guys are just being goofy by saying the d800 is not that great, the reasons they give are absolutely retarted. 
3. Like aps will not be a replacement for FF, FF will not be a replacement for MF. None of these are replacing each other, yes you can get the same shots with both and in the end in print it probably wont matter but where DOF is concerned they all have their own uses.

i like how they have to state, they have to appear to be more professional by having a camera that is out of reach of their customer. Who cares if your camera is the same as the customers? do they have the same results? this is when i would worry. 

I don't think the d800 is a replacement for MF, i personally think its better. It is more versatile than the medium format camera, you can use it in studio, u can use it out in the field, you can use it for sports (not as good as d4 but certainly better than all the MF bodies out there.) To top it all off its lighter, dont worry man, be happy with the D800 even if both camera's cost the same i would go with the d800, even if i had a gazillion dollars, i would have the d800 maybe the hassleblad as well just to say i've got one, but the nikon would get more love.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 28, 2012)

DScience said:


> The D800 is not a replacement for MF, sorry to burst your bubble. First, you may want to read this to see why someone would want a MF:
> 
> Why I Moved To Medium Format :: Phase One IQ140 Review &bull; Photography By Zack Arias
> 
> One thing people don't realize is how much DOF control matters, and MF is pretty unbeatable in this arena. Also, image quality is still better. Look into the Phase system, they are ultra fresh.



This^


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 28, 2012)

Pixel-peepers will always find a reason to need a larger format or more megapixels than what the herd has.


----------



## Markw (Jun 28, 2012)

Hmm.  I think some of you have misread my post.  I wasn't saying that the D800 was a replacement for MF as a format itself.  Not that MF users would stop using MF and convert to the D800, and put MF out of commission.  I was just wondering, after seeing the advantages and disadvantages of both systems, feature for feature, why anyone currently looking into lower-end MF (I'm not, so it really doesn't apply to me) would jump to MF and not stick with the D800.  The only real advantage I'm hearing thus far is DOF control, which, I still don't fully see (mind you, I have VERY limited knowledge of MF) because the 35mm system offers faster glass, and billions of MP.  

Hmmm..
Mark


----------



## spacefuzz (Jun 28, 2012)

as someone who carries his camera out of a studio, D800 over MF any day


----------



## jake337 (Jun 28, 2012)

So are we talking only digital? Because the sensor sizes in current MF and LF digital are much smaller than their film counterparts, correct? I think MF and LF will come back when their sensor sizes are actually MF and LF.


----------



## morganza (Jun 29, 2012)

renkockwell said:


> 1. The d800 is just as a replacement for MF as d7000 was for full frame, u get full frame MP but DOF is not the same, neither is the iso diffrence but in the case of medium format d800 actually does quite well. Also the camera is being compared to MF bodies that are going obsolete or are of the past few years, the new Mf bodies will be a gagillian megapizzzziles.
> 2. You can tell in the video, that even chris realizes these guys are just being goofy by saying the d800 is not that great, the reasons they give are absolutely retarted.
> 3. Like aps will not be a replacement for FF, FF will not be a replacement for MF. None of these are replacing each other, yes you can get the same shots with both and in the end in print it probably wont matter but where DOF is concerned they all have their own uses.
> 
> ...



Fun reading, thanks!


----------



## Helen B (Jun 29, 2012)

Because of the lack of a mirror box or any other fixed camera body, MF backs are still much easier to use with camera movements than the D800 is. If you need movements that a PC-E Nikkor or Schneider PC-TS lens can't provide that is one very good reason for using an MF back instead of a D800.


----------



## StandingBear1983 (Jul 7, 2012)

The fact that the D800E is getting closer to medium format will not cause the death of medium format..it will cause medium format to go down in price...as you saw a few months ago hassleblad went down in price by 22% :

Price Reduction

that means that soon we could maybe afford a nice medium format hasslblad  like in 10 years or so lol


----------



## EDL (Jul 7, 2012)

gsgary said:


> The Blad has 200mp



Actually, it's only 50mp.  It shifts the sensor to take 4 photos and stitches them in camera.


----------



## jake337 (Jul 7, 2012)

Helen B said:


> Because of the lack of a mirror box or any other fixed camera body, MF backs are still much easier to use with camera movements than the D800 is. If you need movements that a PC-E Nikkor or Schneider PC-TS lens can't provide that is one very good reason for using an MF back instead of a D800.







Like these types of movements?


BIBA PANO - Large Format Panoramic Camera 20 x12 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



So when will it replace large format?

Flickr: Search Large Format


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 7, 2012)

Whow.

A selfmade camera. :thumbup:

Now if that isnt cool I dont know that is. :thumbup:


----------

